# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Vườn thú Safari world - Du lịch Thái Lan

## thietht

(Didau.org)  Safari World là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn mà du khách không thể bỏ qua trong các chuyến du lịch đến Thái Lan. Đây là vườn thú mở tự nhiên lớn nhất châu Á với hơn 75 loài động vật có vú, 300 loài chim đến từ châu Phi và châu Á cùng các loài động vật đặc trưng khắp nơi trên thế giới.
Nằm trên diện tích đất rộng khoảng 69ha, Safari World hay còn gọi là Tiger Zoo được chia làm 2 phần: Vườn thú thiên nhiên lộ thiên và Khu vui chơi giải trí. 

*Vườn thú thiên nhiên*  lộ thiên sẽ mang đến cho du khách cảm giác sửng sốt, thú vị khi đứng trước một không gian rừng rậm nhiệt đới hoang dã, hít thở không khí mát mẻ, trong lành của những tán rừng xanh nối dài bạt ngàn trước mặt. Ở đây, du khách không thể không tận hưởng cái thú thư thả vừa đi vừa ngắm cảnh vật và các loài thú như các khu rừng quốc gia ở Việt Nam. Để dạo hết những phân khu chính, tham quan từng “lãnh địa” của các loài thú, du khách phải mất cả buổi sáng di chuyển trong vườn bằng xe ôtô hoặc xe đặc chủng ở đây.

Thú rừng ở đây không có cái e dè vốn hay thấy ở những khu công viên hay vườn thú quốc gia. Du khách có thể vừa ngắm vừa chụp hình thỏa thích từng đàn hươu cao cổ thản nhiên đi lại quanh các khu lán được lợp bằng lá rừng, mấy chú báo lông gấm nằm lim dim trên tán cây bên đường, không buồn nhúc nhích khi nghe tiếng xe đi qua. Cạnh dòng suối nhỏ chảy róc rách bên đường, từng bầy chúa sơn lâm đang thư thả vừa tát nước tắm vừa vuốt lại bộ lông vằn đặc trưng, không có vẻ gì là bận tâm đến ánh đèn flash chớp liên tục của các du khách đang say sưa bấm máy.
Hiếm hoi lắm du khách mới có dịp tận mắt chứng kiến những hình ảnh thực sống động và trải qua cảm giác phiêu lưu thú vị đó bởi trên thế giới không còn nhiều những khu rừng mở tự nhiên theo kiểu này nữa…

Cùng ngắm một số ảnh khu vườn thú thiên nhiên:










*Khu vui chơi giải trí* lại mang đến cho du khách cảm giác thích thú với các màn biểu diễn vui nhộn của cá heo, khỉ đấm box, chim lái xe… hoặc cảm giác mạnh hơn một chút là các show kể về Cuộc chiến đấu của những người ngoài hành tinh, Điệp viên 007… với các màn biểu diễn gay cấn, hồi hộp giống như các pha hành động nghẹt thở trong phim cao bồi của Mỹ. Du khách chưa kịp định thần sau tiếng đại bác nổ chát chúa với đám lửa bốc khói ngút trời phả cả hơi nóng vào mặt thì lại không kịp tránh dòng nước bắn lên tung tóe, ướt sũng cả người từ chiếc canô do một nữ chiến binh xinh đẹp cầm lái lướt ngang dòng sông trước mặt…




Ngoài hai khu trên, du khách cũng có thể đi thuyền len sâu vào rừng để tận hưởng cái cảm giác hồi hộp như lạc vào hang động huyền bí với không khí tối mờ trong hang, chập choạng lũ dơi rừng bay là là trước mặt, cảm nhận cái nóng ghê người từ dòng dung nham của ngọn núi lửa đang ngùn ngụt cháy…


Safari World mở cửa hàng ngày từ 10h-18h. 



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## sting

dep the..cha bu cho o viet nam...nhn cha co j la hap dan ca

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Thích thật được đi thăm quan vườn thú kiểu này
Các con vật ko bị nhốt vào lồng, hay quá

----------


## Mituot

Trực tiếp nhìn ngắm thế này thật là thích  :love struck:

----------


## sting

quá thick..chẳng bù cho sở thú nhà mình..haizz...

----------


## nguyetnt

đẹp nhẩy......

----------


## quanghuy00

show cá heo với show cao bồi nè

----------


## nhoc135

Muốn thử các show cảm giác mạnh quá.

----------


## dung89

vườn thú to và nhiều nét thiên nhiên quá, hơn vườn thú Thủ Lệ roài  :dance:

----------


## vuilen

Vườn thú này thuộc dạng lớn nhất đông nam á mình rồi

----------


## vemaybaytanphivan

èo hươu cao cổ mà nó nuôi 1 đàn đông thật

----------

